

How Homejoy Built a Global On-Demand Home Cleaning Service - movielala
http://stackshare.io/posts/how-homejoy-built-their-global-on-demand-home-cleaning-service

======
bigbossman
Homejoy needs to worry less about their tech stack and more on hiring enough
cleaners to actually service customers and not cancel appointments at the last
minute.

